

JSON Diff tool - JesseAldridge
http://tlrobinson.net/projects/javascript-fun/jsondiff/

======
state
By storing the query in the URL it ends up being too long. I measure it at
3215 characters. This may be worth a read:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/417142/what-is-the-
maximu...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/417142/what-is-the-maximum-
length-of-a-url)

Seems like you could easily just store it in a cookie, or have a default value
on the server side.

That being said, I think this looks really useful. It'd be great alongside the
cli json tool.

